# Socionics Quadra and Instinctual Variants



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

during a conversation with @LeaT, I realized that Socionics Quadras seem strongly correlated with (or at least related to) instinctual variants: 

Alpha: So/Sx>So/Sp
Beta: Sx/So>So/Sx>Sx/Sp (Sx>Sp types)
Gamma: Sp/Sx>Sp/So>Sx/Sp (Sp>So types)
Delta: Sp/So>Sp/Sx


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Would you explain how you arrived at these correlations in more detail?

Only correlation I've seen so far is social instinct having some traits resembling aristocratic quadra, like tendency to view people as part of some group, and social last resembling democratic quadra.

Also there are some combinations of enneagram types and instincts that emulate some information elements. Social instinct can emulate Fe, for example, and being type 8 can emulate Se.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> during a conversation with @_LeaT_, I realized that Socionics Quadras seem strongly correlated with (or at least related to) instinctual variants:
> 
> Alpha: So/Sx>So/Sp
> Beta: Sx/So>So/Sx>Sx/Sp (Sx>Sp types)
> ...


More details on this?  Works for me btw...


----------



## Mostly Harmless (Oct 16, 2011)

I've noticed that beta descriptions tend to jive with sx/so descriptions, but beyond that, I got nothing.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Hurray. I'm a Delta.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Mostly Harmless said:


> I've noticed that beta descriptions tend to jive with sx/so descriptions, but beyond that, I got nothing.


Notice this too. Sx/so has a kind of revolutoniary, outgoing and dramatic outlook to it that is confused for Beta quadra.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> Notice this too. Sx/so has a kind of revolutoniary, outgoing and dramatic outlook to it that is confused for Beta quadra.


Seems to be true in general for sx, especially when coupled with an id enneatype.


----------



## kurogane21 (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm SX/SP but Delta


----------



## RaulS (Feb 16, 2021)

Wow... this Beta quadra related to Sx/So is awesome!!... I'm an ENTJ, enneagram 8, 8w7, sexual 8, using Te as my first function... but when I sum up all my functions I result to be "more Beta than Gamma... but the most interesting thing is that my "Sp" is really low... I don't know how you got to that conclusion of "Beta quadra being highly related to Sx/So", but that's exactly me... I was thinking... that's impossible... I can't be "Beta", I must be "Gamma"... "I'm a weird ENTJ" (after ENTJ, I tend to INTJ and then INFJ)... Sometimes I've even thought that I'm an INFJ, but my 8ness is so high that I become an ENTJ (enneagram 8 is highly "Te-user")


----------

